# Hot shot pro staff sound off



## Smart Pins (Dec 14, 2010)

*let everyone know where you are from. I am from north central ohio. How about you?*


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

Northeast Ohio.


----------



## WyoLocoLobo (Apr 20, 2008)

Central Wyoming


----------



## ohiohunter02 (Mar 23, 2005)

Northeast Ohio here....


----------



## Glock17 (Dec 23, 2004)

Eastern PA


----------



## Smart Pins (Dec 14, 2010)

Posting for Pro Staff Member

David Miller
Corvallis, OR


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

Phoenix, Arizona for my son and I.


----------



## dustyvarmint (Dec 22, 2005)

SE Wisconsin.

happy hunting, dv


----------



## Smart Pins (Dec 14, 2010)

Bump


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

N.W. Iowa here and I love my Tempest...I gotta get a new 3 finger Xtacy on order ASAP.


----------



## Smart Pins (Dec 14, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Carbon One (Nov 4, 2007)

Colorado here cannot wait to get my Hot Shot 3-finger, Thanks Hot Shot............


----------



## Ballgl (Dec 11, 2009)

johnh1720 said:


> Northeast Ohio.


Central Illinois here!


----------



## Smart Pins (Dec 14, 2010)

Got the Mag and 4 fingered Xtacy coming. Dont forget to request your catalog and dealer forms from them.. Lets to to work...


----------



## z34mann (Feb 4, 2007)

any of you coming to the kc shoot out this weekend, i would love to try 1 out


----------



## Mathewsman222 (May 20, 2010)

Mason Tompkins
Frankfort, Kentucky


----------



## Sliverflicker (Feb 3, 2008)

Kansas


----------



## Smart Pins (Dec 14, 2010)

*Hy Mason, I was born in Eastern KY. Knott county. Welcome aboard and congats...Mom and dad moved to Ohio when I was very young. Coal industry got bad.*


Mathewsman222 said:


> Mason Tompkins
> Frankfort, Kentucky


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

Sent my order in for myself and my son, who both qualified for HS staff. We're hoping that we can get them in time to show them off at the Arizona State Indoor Championships.


----------



## Smart Pins (Dec 14, 2010)

*Good Luck at the shoots...*


Beastmaster said:


> Sent my order in for myself and my son, who both qualified for HS staff. We're hoping that we can get them in time to show them off at the Arizona State Indoor Championships.


----------



## HOYT68 (Feb 4, 2007)

will be shootin hot shot in se ohio.....................
bill


----------



## eholguin13 (Nov 3, 2006)

Dallas,TX


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

Most know already...but I am from Missouri, the St. Louis area. Like this thread. Let's keep it going with some shoot and hunting photo's as the year moves along.


----------



## kgn (Apr 9, 2005)

Southern California here.


----------



## HOYT68 (Feb 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Smart Pins (Dec 14, 2010)

Morning Bump


----------



## HOYT68 (Feb 4, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> most know already...but i am from missouri, the st. Louis area. Like this thread. Let's keep it going with some shoot and hunting photo's as the year moves along.


will do robin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Thanks for the spot!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Smart Pins (Dec 14, 2010)

Morning bump


----------



## HOYT68 (Feb 4, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## Smart Pins (Dec 14, 2010)

ttt


----------



## inline6power (May 27, 2010)

Cental California here but have my second home and big ranches in Idaho 

Sent from my incredible using Tapatalk


----------



## hunting170 (Sep 12, 2003)

Checking in from Southern Illinois.


----------



## Carbon One (Nov 4, 2007)

bump for ya robin


----------



## Smart Pins (Dec 14, 2010)

Any staffers have any shed reports yet. I've seen 5 bucks this week all with horns here in OH.


----------



## z34mann (Feb 4, 2007)

there were several of us at the kc shoot out that would have loved to have shot 1 or at least seen 1


----------



## ishootbear (Jan 12, 2006)

northern Idaho


----------



## z28melissa (Feb 8, 2007)

:wave3:

Melissa here from Southeast Michigan. I've got 2 releases on the way and have some shops in mind that I'll be spreading the word to. 
I look forward to turkey hunting this spring, getting in as much 3d as I can, and a black bear hunt in June :wink:


----------



## luke27 (Mar 14, 2006)

east central Illinois


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

NE KY here. Here is my first Tempest Kill from earlier in 2010, my support staff is in the picture, and another eater doe on the last day of 2010(poor cell phone pic). Love the Tempest and love seeing the reaction of people who shoot it for the first time.


----------



## Killer n Pink (Nov 17, 2009)

Hi all! Just found out that I made staff looking forward to meeting you all!:shade::shade:


----------



## Tip Toes (Jan 9, 2010)

Hey guys and gals! Just found the thread! Harlan , KY. I just ordered my releases and already have a shop that's going to get set up with hotshot and Cajun archery as soon as I get my dealers packets. If things go as planned I'll be shooting my releases in Florida at the ASA event in Feb . If any of you all are going to be there look me up!


----------



## Smart Pins (Dec 14, 2010)

Hey Tip Toes, born in Wayland. Welcome aboard...


Tip Toes said:


> Hey guys and gals! Just found the thread! Harlan , KY. I just ordered my releases and already have a shop that's going to get set up with hotshot and Cajun archery as soon as I get my dealers packets. If things go as planned I'll be shooting my releases in Florida at the ASA event in Feb . If any of you all are going to be there look me up!


----------



## Sliverflicker (Feb 3, 2008)

No sheds yet, but it won't be long now.


----------



## niteshade (Feb 7, 2004)

pen argyl pa, near the poconos....posting for my husband and i......hubby got 4 deer with his hot shot this year....


----------



## Smart Pins (Dec 14, 2010)

Hey Niteshade, just purchased a hunting camp in Cameron County, near Driftwood. How close are you to that?


niteshade said:


> pen argyl pa, near the poconos....posting for my husband and i......hubby got 4 deer with his hot shot this year....


----------



## Sliverflicker (Feb 3, 2008)

It's been warming up and the snow has melted off one of the winter wheat fields about a mile from the house, Must be 500 Turkeys in it right now!


----------



## travski (Feb 26, 2007)

Alberta Canada here

Looking forward to working with you all 
congrats to everyone who made the team


----------



## Smart Pins (Dec 14, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

Got the releases on Tuesday. My son has been playing with them, I've been stuck at work in another state, so I haven't even seen them yet (but will soon!).

A short comparison will be forthcoming.

-Steve


----------



## Tip Toes (Jan 9, 2010)

Smart Pins said:


> Hey Tip Toes, born in Wayland. Welcome aboard...


I had to google wayland but it's not too far away. Are you still in Ky? If your are we'll have to get together and share some hunting spots! I am in the middle of the only 3 counties that has a bear season in Ky . But you have to be a state resident to hunt in these counties. This year was the first year that a bear was killed legally in the state. We just had 2 killed because of weather this year.


----------



## ohiohunter02 (Mar 23, 2005)

Got the word the my Infinity is on its way...Still undecided on the Tempest..not sure if i want the 3 finger or the 4 finger.. Got the Hoyt dealer I shoot for looking at carrying Hot Shot releases... Oh and I finally got my 2011 Hoyt Carbon Matrix Plus on monday and I'm ready to shoot some targets up...


----------



## Smart Pins (Dec 14, 2010)

Morning bbbbuuuuuummmmmmmmppppppp


----------



## HOYT68 (Feb 4, 2007)

will be faxing my order in monday cant wait to try the x-tacy and the tempest for hunting !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11
bill


----------



## Tip Toes (Jan 9, 2010)

I got my releases today!!!!! Tempest is awesome!!! X-tacy is really adjustable with multiple clicker settings.


----------



## HOYT68 (Feb 4, 2007)

Tip Toes said:


> I got my releases today!!!!! Tempest is awesome!!! X-tacy is really adjustable with multiple clicker settings.


can it be set without a clicker???????????
i cant do a clicker lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Tip Toes (Jan 9, 2010)

HOYT68 said:


> can it be set without a clicker???????????
> i cant do a clicker lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


I'm just the opposite, I can't do it without a click!!! Lol... That's the cool thing about this release, you can choose between 3 differ clicks and no click!!!


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

HOYT68 said:


> can it be set without a clicker???????????
> i cant do a clicker lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


Yeah you can turn the clicker off, good thing too cause I hate clicker... Things make me nervous and make me anticipate the shot... I'd rather just settle in and start pulling.


----------



## HOYT68 (Feb 4, 2007)

J-Daddy said:


> Yeah you can turn the clicker off, good thing too cause I hate clicker... Things make me nervous and make me anticipate the shot... I'd rather just settle in and start pulling.


i hear ya buddy!!!!!!!!!
thanks for the replies guys!!!!!!!!!!!!
bill


----------



## dustyvarmint (Dec 22, 2005)

Got my Infinity (and ball cap) last night. Looking forward to gettting it set up and shooting tomorrow.









happy hunting, dv


----------



## Smart Pins (Dec 14, 2010)

A good morning bump


----------



## HOYT68 (Feb 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

Late night bump for some awesome releases.


----------



## Tip Toes (Jan 9, 2010)

I love the x-tacy! I really got to fine tune it for the past two days! Really awesome release. Can't wait to put it to the test in Florida this weekend.


----------



## HOYT68 (Feb 4, 2007)

my x-tacy is on back order but my others are in the mail............................................


----------



## Tip Toes (Jan 9, 2010)

Well worth the wait!!!


----------



## inline6power (May 27, 2010)

HOYT68 said:


> my x-tacy is on back order but my others are in the mail............................................


same here. i have been shooting hs releases for a few years now and love them. i am just basically upgrading now lol.


----------



## HOYT68 (Feb 4, 2007)

Guys lets help robin decide on the shooter shirts 3d right around the corner and we need to fly our colors!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

Bill you will love all the releases.


----------



## Sliverflicker (Feb 3, 2008)

Tip Toes said:


> I love the x-tacy! I really got to fine tune it for the past two days! Really awesome release. Can't wait to put it to the test in Florida this weekend.


 Good Luck this weekend Dennis.


----------



## Tip Toes (Jan 9, 2010)

Sliverflicker said:


> Good Luck this weekend Dennis.


Thanks, I'll need it.


----------



## Smart Pins (Dec 14, 2010)

Good Luck Dennis, make us proud...


----------



## Tip Toes (Jan 9, 2010)

well , sorry guys . I didn't get a win, but the x-tacy peformed really well under the stress of tournament conditions. I LOVE IT !!!!!! I had something happen on Satarday, and I blanked a target. I think I lost a nib or something and it glanced off its back. I still don't know what happened. Sunday was a differ story. I came into the last target 14 up and missed the 14 ring by 1/4". So I finished 12 up for the day. One shot will stinking kill you in open A class. I haven't felt that comfortable with a release in a long time. x-tacy is unreal....... I'm really excited about the rest of the season.


----------



## rossguy27 (Feb 24, 2009)

New guy here from Central PA

Andy Stouffer 

a buddy of mine bought all the releases last year and let me try them out. Can't wait to get mine so I can quit borrowing his all the time.

Some great releases!


----------



## bdr7484 (Sep 3, 2009)

Hey smartpins I live about 30 min from shelby where are u buying the hot shot releases is love to try a tempest along w/ several others but there are no dealers that I know of does the sportsmans den sell hot shot? Thanks


----------



## HOYT68 (Feb 4, 2007)

ok guys heres my review on the tempest i would give this release a 8 out of 10 compared to othe thumb releases ive used i love the way it fit my hand and how crisp this release felt, the only thing i would like to see in a little more adj for the thumb barrel al in all a awesome release!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## INDY BOYS (Mar 12, 2007)

BIG WELCOME TO ALL !!!!!!!!

Alex Grable 

Sullivan, IN


----------



## HOYT68 (Feb 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## HOYT68 (Feb 4, 2007)

Ttt
any word on the shirts robin??????????


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

HOYT68 said:


> Ttt
> any word on the shirts robin??????????


working on it. Should have some designs to choose from real soon.


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Not on staff but these are some great releases.


----------



## Tip Toes (Jan 9, 2010)

Finally got enough time to give the Tempist a good work out! Really nice , and crisp release! Can't wait to smoke a couple turkeys with it......


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> working on it. Should have some designs to choose from real soon.


Sounds great.


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

Tip Toes said:


> Finally got enough time to give the Tempist a good work out! Really nice , and crisp release! Can't wait to smoke a couple turkeys with it......


The Tempest is great. I love mine and hammered a few slick heads with it this year. I have been shooting the Xtacy too. It is a great hinge. I have the 4 finger in both and have a 3 finger Xtacy ordered....can't wait to get it.


----------



## tenpin (Mar 31, 2010)

I am true Florida Cracker native and fellow County C.O. looking for a new style release...what ya got


----------



## HOYT68 (Feb 4, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## tenpin (Mar 31, 2010)

I am in the market for a new release, I have waited for 5 weeks for another new one could someone pm me with price for x-tacy 3 finger, I just wish I had a way to try one..


----------



## JStrebin (Feb 9, 2008)

what are the requirements of getting on the pro staff for Hot Shot MFG.


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

I believe that the staff is full.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

tenpin said:


> I am in the market for a new release, I have waited for 5 weeks for another new one could someone pm me with price for x-tacy 3 finger, I just wish I had a way to try one..


PM sent.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

johnh1720 said:


> I believe that the staff is full.


Correct. We will begin taking apps/resumes again in December for the 2012 staff.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

HOYT68 said:


> Ttt
> any word on the shirts robin??????????


I just approved the proofs yesterday. Ordering info in a few days. The shirts are awesome!


----------



## ohiohunter02 (Mar 23, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> I just approved the proofs yesterday. Ordering info in a few days. The shirts are awesome!


  thats awesome Robin... Can't wait to see what they are going to look like...  Hows everyone shooting the Tempest, with light spring or heavy? I had been shooting with the heavy spring but found i was creating target panic. I have since switched to the light spring and man that thing is crisp. A very comfortable release to shoot with all day...


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

I like it light. The release is so nice that I've got my students wanting to use it.


----------



## kgn (Apr 9, 2005)

Not that I would suggest this, but got my new X-Tacy in on a Wednesday and if felt so good I decided to use it for our State Indoors on Sunday. Now, I've been shooting the same release for the last four years, so didn't expect much going in, what with a new release and going from a trigger to a BT. Shot fantastic; smooth, consistent and comfortable. Ended up taking a second first time out. Been shooting PB's ever since.


----------



## Tip Toes (Jan 9, 2010)

ohiohunter02 said:


> thats awesome Robin... Can't wait to see what they are going to look like...
> 
> Hows everyone shooting the Tempest, with light spring or heavy? I had been shooting with the heavy spring but found i was creating target panic. I have since switched to the light spring and man that thing is crisp. A very comfortable release to shoot with all day...


I'm shooting mine on the light spring, really impressed with these releases....


Can't wait to see the shirts Robin.... Any chance there are hats floating around anywhere?


----------



## HOYT68 (Feb 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## z28melissa (Feb 8, 2007)

Hey guys... someone needs some advice over in the womens section...
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1445082


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

Thanks MP


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

Tip Toes said:


> I'm shooting mine on the light spring, really impressed with these releases....
> 
> 
> Can't wait to see the shirts Robin.... Any chance there are hats floating around anywhere?


Hats just came in stock and were being sent out. Any of you that haven't received a hat yet, please email me to let me know.


----------



## Tip Toes (Jan 9, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Hats just came in stock and were being sent out. Any of you that haven't received a hat yet, please email me to let me know.


 Thanks Robin. I wear a lot of hats out in town and around the shop, and it allways helps with sales.


----------



## tenpin (Mar 31, 2010)

Alright I got to bump it up for hot shot, As soon as Robin contacts me with info I will have mine ordered...3 finger xtacy


----------



## tenpin (Mar 31, 2010)

How's that for service in less than fifteen minutes Robin/aimlow contacted me with all info I need... Heidi was great thank you


----------



## Tip Toes (Jan 9, 2010)

tenpin said:


> How's that for service in less than fifteen minutes Robin/aimlow contacted me with all info I need... Heidi was great thank you


Congrats man! You'll love it. I got my supra set up last week and decided to try it and the x-tacy out on spots for the first time. The first round was 300 57x's and second round was 300 58x's...... I still need to tweak the bow a little but not bad for the first rounds with both. The x-tacy performs perfect. Really happy with the realease. I've been playing with infinity and tempest getting ready for turkey season and they are doing great. I can't talk enough about how great the company and products are.


----------



## tenpin (Mar 31, 2010)

TT Well only 57 & 58 300 rounds you got it dialed in alright..My shop should have the supra soon and they want me to shoot it and see what I think..by the time it comes in I should have several hours on this new release which I am going to let them shoot..on a side note where would you suggest setting the clicker @


----------



## ORROSS334 (Aug 22, 2004)

Absolutely loving my 5 finger tempest....this thing is smooth as silk. Really easy to fine tune and the infinity is light and crisp just how I want it. Thank you Hot Shot for some great releases. Oh and I need one of those hats.


----------



## Tip Toes (Jan 9, 2010)

tenpin said:


> TT Well only 57 & 58 300 rounds you got it dialed in alright..My shop should have the supra soon and they want me to shoot it and see what I think..by the time it comes in I should have several hours on this new release which I am going to let them shoot..on a side note where would you suggest setting the clicker @


I set mine on medium clicker. Just felt right for me . It's real easy to change but read instructions before doing it. Make sure not to over tighten the set screw. Oops..... Just an awesome setup all around.


----------



## ORROSS334 (Aug 22, 2004)

ORROSS334 said:


> Absolutely loving my 5 finger tempest....this thing is smooth as silk. Really easy to fine tune and the infinity is light and crisp just how I want it. Thank you Hot Shot for some great releases. Oh and I need one of those hats.


That would be the 4 finger Tempest.... love the smart phones that change things on you


----------



## ORROSS334 (Aug 22, 2004)

So spent a few hours down at a local sporting goods store just hanging and shooting. I let a few guys shoot my Tempest and Infinity and they loved them. I know one guy will be ordering one for sure.


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

How's everybody liking thier releases?


----------



## travski (Feb 26, 2007)

Loved them unfortunately someone loved them more than me......... I had my bow case stolen with my bow, arrows, sights, releases, quivers, binos everything in it, now I have to try to start from scratch again.


----------



## dustyvarmint (Dec 22, 2005)

Been awhile - ttt.

happy hunting, dv


----------



## Tip Toes (Jan 9, 2010)

How's everyone doing?? Ttt


Dennis Garrett


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

Great. How about you buddy?


----------

